# Feral cat with possible urinary tract infection



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

Please don't yell at me or act like I'm a horrible person:

I manage 2 colonies of feral cats. All are spayed/neutered and have their rabies shots. This was with the help of a wonderful rescue group nearby.

I noticed yesterday that when I went to feed them in the morning, the one came running and the other stayed quite a ways away. I was watching her because something was strange about her position she was sitting in. I feel sure now that she was trying to urinate and it was taking a long time. I know about the infections, the crystals, etc. and that it can be painful and fatal.

She is extremely feral. Her and her sisters stay back at least 15 feet when I feed them. She has been caught in a cage once and I don't know if I can get her in one again. I wanted the rescue group help me get some antibiotics, and got scolded. I work 7-6 most days. Weekends the vet is only open for a few hours. Money is really tight and I can't get help from anyone. The way things are right now for me financially, I can barely put food on the table for me and my 80 year old mother who lives with me, AND feed all my cats and the ferals. I just wanted to help. No one else will take any kind of responsibility for these ferals. What would be the best thing for me to do--other than the obvious?? I want to help her, but there is only so much I can do. I already know your answers, but my hands are tied on this.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

First, I don't think anyone here would yell at you for what you *aren't* doing, especially when you have already done, and _are_ doing, so much! You are already going above and beyond the call of duty to help these kitties and you really only can do what you can afford to do without jeapardizing your own livlihood and responsibilities. 
Unfortunately, if the kitty requires care to recover, she requires care. 
I am sorry your rescue group gave you flak for asking for assistance in caring for the feral's medical need. The only options I can see are getting her into a trap and seen, treated and released back to the colony. If you cannot find a benefactor that would offer to pay for the meds/treatment, and that is not financially feaseable for you to do on your own, she may need to be humanely euthed if she cannot shake this problem on her own or be taken in for medical treatment. 
I am sorry your options are so limited. atback 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

It takes a really incredible person to do what you're doing. :]
Thank you for helping them! :luv 

I agree with Heidi though. The only way I see is to try and get her into a trap.


----------

